# Bass Weekend series



## basscat10 (Dec 21, 2009)

I am looking for a co-angler to pair up with for chautauqua tourney. Thanks


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

whats the date?


----------



## basscat10 (Dec 21, 2009)

june 19th slates


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

Basscat are you fishing all of them or just Chautauqua ? How much for co?


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

I think its a hundred for co...

http://www.abaproam.com/


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.abaproam.com/BWS_Division2010.php?DivisionNumberOnly=22

Here's an easy link to the full division with Chautauqua in the mix twice.

I see they no longer guarantee $5000 to the winner. That was the stuff when they did that. 

Completely enjoyed every aspect of BWS Ohio division of past. They are moving "South" on us in 2010.

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## basscat10 (Dec 21, 2009)

Nip bws not coming north next year? 
Gomez don't be trying to steal my coanglers.
I wouldn't want anything to happen to that nice ranger LOL.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.abaproam.com/BWS_Division2010.php?DivisionNumberOnly=20

No Erie- going to the river. They previously had went to Presque or Sandusky-made a good mix to consider with the Mosquito stop as well.

I have a hard time traveling beyond Mogadore these days 

nip


----------



## basscat10 (Dec 21, 2009)

hey nip if you read the fine print still gaurantee 5,000 for first boater.
everybody else is out of luck


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

they used to pay the 5k to any size field... the 5k is now based off 100 teams

I saw on the payout what your talking about...I think they used the same layout for that page from last year without clearly correcting- note everywhere else in bigger font they clearly report the 100 boat field base.

Checkout the results from current 2010 BWS payouts in South...
not 5k.


----------



## basscat10 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks nip.
maybe I won't fish chautauqua


----------

